# 1991 Big bear 350 on 30" Silverbacks work in progress



## Rolley01

Shouldnt be to long till shes rippin, ill have some more vids/pics as i go. Got plans for Axle paddle, front disc brakes, custom bumper/winch mount. Custom footwells maybe add some stuff here and there as i think of it as well


----------



## 02KODIAK400

nice


----------



## Polaris425

hope ya got a stout clutch kit on her!


----------



## findmeinthemud09

Progress?


----------



## Rolley01

Havnt had allot of time to work on the old beast, finally got the front disc brakes mounted for testing, well see how it all holds up this weekend.


----------

